

Linux kernel booting process, part 5 - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/Booting/linux-bootstrap-5.md

======
statik_42
I've been following your linux insides posts for a while now, and I just want
to say thank you for sharing your incredible knowledge in such a clear and
enjoyable way. This booting process series has been particularly enjoyable and
useful for me as a newer Linux user who wants to know how the internals work,
as well as someone who has an interest in low level programming and computer
engineering. Thanks again, I'm really looking forward to your future posts!

------
tywkeene
Although I've since moved on from C to Go, and have all but given up on
_really_ learning about the kernel, I really appreciate this in-depth look at
how the kernel works.

I'm sure sometime in the future I'll get that itch to dive back in, and this
will be a great resource.

Newbies to the kernel should also check out the Eudyptula Challenge
([http://eudyptula-challenge.org/](http://eudyptula-challenge.org/)), it
provides a structured approach to the kernel and makes you actually write the
code. A downside is it's very popular and they've had trouble processing so
many emails and solutions.

I think these resources, paired with what we have here could allow even non-
kernel hackers to get some code into the kernel.

------
kakakiki
Any similar in-depth series is available for ARM platform?

